# Colonoscopy -someone tell me



## tuffy1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Can someone tell me how they would code a full colonoscopy with fulguration of polyps (tissue only) - rectum? I was told that it has to be 48.36 and 48.32 with CPT codes of 45383 and 45384-59


----------



## Luckydog595 (Mar 20, 2009)

I would only code the ablation of the polyp 45383 as the provider destroyed it and didn't remove it. Denise


----------

